

Show HN: Hacking Hacker News Using PHP/CURL - TuxLyn
http://blog.gotux.net/code/php/hnyc/

======
krapp
It occurs to me that this might be useful to generate one-off throwaway
accounts....

I don't like sticking the credentials right there in the script though.
Especially with verifyhost and verifypeer turned off. Although I say that when
i've never actually been able to get it to work with them on.

------
Lorenz-Kraft
Whats the purpose?

~~~
TuxLyn
You can automate registrations and logins. If anyone is interested in learning
how to use PHP/CURL with proxy support and find/submit fields including hidden
ones. You can for example login and parse html with preg_match_all to find all
the "saved" articles in your profile.

